# Red Belly Bulging Eyes



## Lukesdad (Sep 26, 2010)

My son has 5 red bellies (bought around 15 months ago). We noticed this evening on a few of them that their eyes seem to be bulging. On one in particular, one eye seems to be bulging more than teh other. Anyone seen this before? Advice?
Thanks!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Hard to say for certain without knowing the exact cause, but poor water quality can bring it on.... adding salt can help draw the fluid out that's building up around the eye and performing water changes and aiming for excellent water quality should make it go away. If it's being caused by a bacterial infection, maracyn should clear it up.


----------



## Lukesdad (Sep 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Hard to say for certain without knowing the exact cause, but poor water quality can bring it on.... adding salt can help draw the fluid out that's building up around the eye and performing water changes and aiming for excellent water quality should make it go away. If it's being caused by a bacterial infection, maracyn should clear it up.


Thanks!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id probably guess something like popeye. It probably arose from bad water quality.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

What are your params and tank size?


----------

